# Spoke Sizes for Schwinn Rims?!?



## Jaegermeister

Sorry, I'm still a bit of a newbie to vintage Schwinn cruisers but love 'em. I tried searching for spoke sizes but didn't come up with what I was looking for.

I have a couple of project bikes I am cleaning and tuning up before returning them back into the wild for others to enjoy. The problem I am having is finding any kind of guide or chart that lists out what size spokes are needed for all the different Schwinn rim sizes and hub combinations. 

Example - I have a '70 Breeze I bought because it had a Yellowband 2 speed kickback on it that I wanted to use on a different bike so I am going to put a single speed in the 26" S-5 rims but don't know what size spokes I'll need to swap in the single speed hub.

Does anyone know if such a spoke chart or reference guide exists for vintage Schwinn rims or where I can find a good source to get that info? I work with just 26" rims but have some S-7's, S-2's, and S-5/S-6 size rims with either Bendix 1 speed coaster or 2 speed kickback hubs.

If someone can point me in the right direction or help get the needed info I'd really appreciate it.

Cheers!

Specifically looking to verify the following spoke sizes needed for:

- 26" S-7 - front hub, single speed, and 2 speed kickback
- 26" S-2 - front hub, single speed, and 2 speed kickback
- 26" S-5/S-6 - front hub, single speed, and 2 speed kickback


----------



## rhenning

Do a Google search for "free spoke calculator".  There are many available and they will ask you a bunch of measurements of the parts of your project wheels.  You punch in the numbers and the calculator will give you the length of the spokes you need.  Usually you need 3 different sizes.  Front and right and left rear.  Roger


----------



## Ozark Flyer

I have used this one several times with perfect results.  http://www.bikeschool.com/tools/spoke-length-calculator

Those kickbacks don't have an offset and will use the same spokes on both sides of the rim.  I keep a log of the wheel/hub combinations I lace up.  I may have your combos written down.  I'll check.


----------



## dougfisk

I can tell you 26in S2 rims, with front and coaster hubs is 270mm with a 4 cross pattern.  A kickback hub will likely require a 3 cross pattern and will not be the same.


----------



## silvercreek

Some of the vintage Schwinn bikes have double butted spokes like the ones on my '54 Jaguar with S-2 rims.


----------



## Jaegermeister

Thanks for the suggestions and info, I appreciate the help! I had seen some of the online spoke calculators online but was honestly trying to avoid any form of math to the best of my ability...   

As far as the patterns for relacing goes, I have some laced front, single, and 2 speed kickback rim sets I plan on using as templates/guides for lacing the ones I am rebuilding (there is a great little local bike shop nearby I can use to get them trued up once I put them together). 

I guess I was just hoping that with some fairly standard hub and rim size combinations that someone might have put together a fairly easy to use guide for what spokes are needed i.e. - 26" S-7 rim + Bendix 2 Speed Kickback = 10 1/4" spokes or 26" S-7 rim + Bendix Single Speed Coaster = 10 5/8" spokes etc...

I'll give the calculators a try so I get the right spokes that I need and see how it goes. Thanks again all.

Cheers!


----------



## GenuineRides

*Here you go*

There is a spoke chart available, Schwinn published several over the years.  I have one from 1974 and it reads by model, so I will try to transfer it to the rims you are asking about.  According to the 1974 model chart:

26" S-7 front 10 19/32" 3 cross pattern, Bendix rear coaster 10 1/2" 3 cross, Bendix 2 spd 10 1/4" 3 cross (Typhoon, Hollywood)
26" S-2  same (*please realize front and rear are the same 10 19/32" 4 cross for older hubs like ND and Morrow)
26" S-5/S-6 front 11 1/8" 3 cross, rear coaster 11 1/8" 3 cross, 2 spd not available, SturmeyA 3 spd 11" 3 cross (Breeze)

I have used modern stainless steel spokes in a mm size (10 19/32" = about 269mm) ordered something close, then ground them down a few mm after the wheel was put together.

GenuineRides


----------



## dougfisk

GenuineRides said:


> There is a spoke chart available, Schwinn published several over the years.  I have one from 1974 and it reads by model, so I will try to transfer it to the rims you are asking about.  According to the 1974 model chart:
> 
> 26" S-7 front 10 19/32" 3 cross pattern, Bendix rear coaster 10 1/2" 3 cross, Bendix 2 spd 10 1/4" 3 cross (Typhoon, Hollywood)
> 26" S-2  same (*please realize front and rear are the same 10 19/32" 4 cross for older hubs like ND and Morrow)
> 26" S-5/S-6 front 11 1/8" 3 cross, rear coaster 11 1/8" 3 cross, 2 spd not available, SturmeyA 3 spd 11" 3 cross (Breeze)
> 
> I have used modern stainless steel spokes in a mm size (10 19/32" = about 269mm) ordered something close, then ground them down a few mm after the wheel was put together.
> 
> GenuineRides




bttt


----------

